# Critical Skills approval without Degree



## Basanavicius (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,

I am an IT specialist with numerous IT certifications, with over 15 years of work experience.

My lawyer informed me, "A SAQA evaluation is a requirement to support an application for a critical skills visa and unfortunately you will not qualify in this category. SAQA do not require any certificates or short term course certificates, and only evaluate higher qualifications [matric, diploma, degree]. "

I just want to get feedback/advice on the forum, as the lawyer tells me that my only option is for the prospective employer to make a general work visa application.


----------

